# Non-injury coding for Meniscus tears



## tldixon@mokancomm.net (Feb 22, 2016)

I would appreciate some help understanding how to code for Meniscus tears that are NOT INJURIES.....
Since we don't have the old ICD-9 codes for over exertion, etc ....how would you code for ex:
S83.242A
S83.241A
Patient states knees started hurting 6 months ago.... 
I understand how to code this if it was an injury, but when it's not, I don't understand how I can go ahead and code it as if it were an injury, but it's not!!!! 
Thanks,

Terri D.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 22, 2016)

Not due to trauma, look under key word derangement then meniscus.


----------



## AlanPechacek (Feb 22, 2016)

Since the meniscal tear(s) you are trying to code are not Acute/Traumatic in nature/origin, they would be considered a Chronic Musculoskeletal Disorder, and would be M Codes, M23.2 &/or M23.3 in particular.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.


----------



## tldixon@mokancomm.net (Feb 22, 2016)

*Non-injury meniscus tears*

Thanks for the helpful information.
Terri D., CPC


----------



## shahzish (Nov 28, 2022)

*AAOS provides clarfication on this-*
If a provider’s note does not specify whether the patient has a current meniscal injury, or that a chronic condition exists, the coder must rely on the ICD-10-CM default code to make the code assignment. The default is identifiable within the ICD-10-CM index as the first listed item.

Tear, torn
Meniscus (knee) (current injury) S83.209
Source: https://www.aaos.org/aaosnow/2018/Jun/Managing/managing01/


----------

